# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Купить квартиру в кредит

## Лида

Добрый день всем кто знаком хорошо с рынком недвижимости в Минске подскажите сколько будет стоить 3 комнатная квартир кредит и на что обратить внимание вовремя покупки. Просто я развожусь с мужем снимать жильё не хочу должно быть своё собственное.

----------


## Даша

Доброй ночи так вам по суду положена половина имущества

----------


## ЖеняМарачка

Тем более если есть дети то половина по закону достаётся ребёнку если только покупка жилья была записана не на мужа или вас а на других родственников тогда тут сложнее но если хорошего юриста найдёте тогда всё будет норм.

----------

